# Roflstomped by Dark Eldar. What did I do wrong?



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

Alright so this guy at the local GW shop runs something like 6 transports and two of the heavy support skimmers, each of which has at least 1 dark lance. I had a LR Redeemer, autolas predator, 2 tac squads in rhinos, thunderfire, land speeder, dread in drop pod and 5 assault termies with vulkan. I went second. First round went something like 3 lances into the Redeemer and Predator, each exploding. Then I dropped the Dread and rolled double 1s for ap.....

After that I disembarked the marines, thinking "Oh man I'm gonna rapid fire your fing open topped 10 armor vehicles to shit." Well I got 2 of his transports with the speeder and tac marines. Killed all the troops in both with the thunderfire. Well little did I know he had this unit that shoots a small blast, forcing a pinning test at Ld minus the number of models under the template. My 2 tac squads were pinned the next 3 rounds. I killed another vehicle with the termies, but he wiped the squad.

WTF was I supposed to do to that? I have had some minor successes against this same guy (minus the super imba 2 wound pinning bs units). I guess it's rock v. scissors? I can't possibly kill all of his vehicles in the first round. Should I just resign myself to the fact that vs. lances, I will lose if I go second? Or was I just EXTREMELY unlucky today?


----------



## rokar4life (Jun 21, 2008)

It sounds like you need to spread out your units a bit more because he shouldn't be lowering your LD by more than 2 with that. Other than that more small arms fire on the vehicles if possible. You could also trade out your heavy support for dev squads with heavy bolters and sit back and shoot.


----------



## Cadian440th (Jul 20, 2010)

Many people view DE as an army that either tables or gets tabled so if we take that out of the equation you have to look at playing him like this...
-my land raider is overcosted to be hit by lances and be at armor 12 as is my predator(not as bad) 
-rhino storm bolters and firepoint bolters will wreck something if you shoot it correctly
-razorbacks with autocannons would be extremely useful with 4 shots with a good chance to penetrate
- mm/hf is not the best set up for your speeder Cyclone(better option as it has the 2 different modes of fire) or hb/hb would almost be better for getting him out of transports 
- a dread would be able to mess him up if properly geared up
just some thoughts 
hope they help,
Cadian440th


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Being a Dark Eldar player, I'll let you in to the secret. Don't be there when he arrives! Reserve your entire force. It allows you a round of shooting with what walks/drives on the board before the lance symphony has a chance to fire.


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I'm thinking against him don't run a LR or my Termies since at 1500 thats 1/3 of my points right there? I think my major failing was dismounting my tac squads after the pred and LR were exploded, fearing they would die similarly, and they just ended up getting pinned the whole game... My Rhinos killed more units than my tac marines...

So in conclusion, bring more mechanized dakka? And go first or reserve EVERYTHING?


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

Also tank shock him.

Try a Heavy bolter speeder to take him down, or attack bikes.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

against something like that I'd be almost tempted to leave vehicles at home and take more infantry based firepower like devvies, at least the lances will be less effective against them, and you could use bikes to replace the mobility and speed that you'd lose


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Tank Shock against DE with Blasters is bad Juju. Automatic hit with STR: 8 Lance is not something you take easily.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Then don't tankshock the blaster bearing model!
You can just aim things so that you don't give the blaster model a DoG attempt. Even if you just bunch them, delivering flamers to bunched up DE is fairly brutal


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

Cyklown said:


> Then don't tankshock the blaster bearing model!
> You can just aim things so that you don't give the blaster model a DoG attempt. Even if you just bunch them, delivering flamers to bunched up DE is fairly brutal



Oh yea did I mention I attempted to tank shock one of the skimmers for 3 rounds? Finally immobilized it. 

On a side note I tabled him today. Killed his vehicles in turn one, shot the DE walking towards me with Thunderfire and frag missiles, gg.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah, when things start to go for DE they start to GO.

Ramming a raider won't do much, do to their 3+ dodge chance against it. It just gets silly after a while.


----------



## Tuck3r (Apr 9, 2010)

so... i don't have to wait till they get updated to be competitive. SWEET!!


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

You just have to wait until they get updated to not be stuck in mono-build land. But hey, the best races are all stuck in monobuild (if you consider "wears pointy hats" to be a requirement for being one of the best races...)


----------



## Tuck3r (Apr 9, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with pointy hats.(adjusts traffic cone to sit straighter on my head)


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Sure there us. Our armybuilding choices are restricted if we want people to properly understand how awesome we are.


----------

